# Interesting sites on net



## Gauravs90 (May 17, 2010)

I stumble upon sites and came across some sites that are really interesting.

And I really want to share interesting sites with TDF members.

So here Some of them goes:

learn morse code 

Your Age On Other Worlds  (It means your age on other planets)

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------

one more

*greenopolis.com/goblog/litegreen/breaking-news-atlantic-ocean-has-large-garbage-patch-too


----------



## gagan007 (May 17, 2010)

greenopolis site link is good (in terms of knowledge, disturbing otherwise)... 
I will also post link of interesting sites as and when I encounter...


----------



## rishitells (May 17, 2010)

StumbleUpon Rocks


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 17, 2010)

here come some more

*www.flickr.com/photos/javi_g/4237977747/sizes/o/

*www2.tech.purdue.edu/cgt/courses/cgt411/covey/48_laws_of_power.htm

*www.clublaugh.com/es-items/712.swf

*scotland4thesenses.blogspot.com/2010/05/beneath-shell-of-newark-castle.html

*www.blifaloo.com/info/lies.php

*www.blifaloo.com/illusions/index.php


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 18, 2010)

Stumble Upon rocks

*artlung.com/smorgasborg/how_to_tick_people_off.shtml

*www.3dexport.com/blog/2010/04/100-impressive-artworks-of-robots/

*www.listzblog.com*www.listzblog.com/top_ten_bizarre_locations_and_unsolved_mysteries_list.html

*www.ufoevidence.org/

*www.zefrank.com/snowflake/


----------

